# Pacific DL-105 Shotshell Reloader



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

My wife's grandpa recently had an auction sale but I had to work. During the auction, she texted me and asked if I wanted the reloader. I told her, "YEAH", but not the shotgun reloaders, I want the rifle or RCBS reloader. Well it turns out, she's not real familiar with them, so ended up buying me a Pacific DL-105 Shotgun reloader. Just curious if anybody knows anything about them. Mainly what they're worth cause I'm just not interested in it and kind of looking to maybe try sell it. Any info would be awesome. Thanks.

P.S. I never gave her a hard time about getting the wrong one cause I thought it was a heck of a nice gesture for her to be thinking of me while I was working.


----------



## cbet_us (Sep 16, 2008)

I coming late to this but have you gotten anywhere with a manual? I was also gifted with one. I have an exploded view of it. I also have several of the power and shot bushings with it So far mine seems to work ok. What kind of action are you getting with yours? CBET_US


----------

